# Andalusian election results



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, the predicted landslide victory for the right-wing PP didn't happen. They needed 55 seats for an absolute majority in the Junta de Andalucía Parliament and only managed 50. The Socialists (PSOE), who had been in power since the Junta first came into being 30 years ago, got 47, and the IU-V (United Left + Green Party) doubled their vote from 6 to 12 seats and now hold the balance of power. The independence party PA didn't get any.

Twice as many former PSOE voters defected to the left than to the right.

The percentage vote between PP and PSOE was 40.66% and 39.52% respectively.

WIll the PSOE and IU form a coalition and keep the red flag flying down here in the south?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, the predicted landslide victory for the right-wing PP didn't happen. They needed 55 seats for an absolute majority in the Junta de Andalucía Parliament and only managed 50. The Socialists (PSOE), who had been in power since the Junta first came into being 30 years ago, got 47, and the IU-V (United Left + Green Party) doubled their vote from 6 to 12 seats and now hold the balance of power. The independence party PA didn't get any.
> 
> Twice as many former PSOE voters defected to the left than to the right.
> 
> ...


Almost certainly. More of the same then...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, the predicted landslide victory for the right-wing PP didn't happen. They needed 55 seats for an absolute majority in the Junta de Andalucía Parliament and only managed 50. The Socialists (PSOE), who had been in power since the Junta first came into being 30 years ago, got 47, and the IU-V (United Left + Green Party) doubled their vote from 6 to 12 seats and now hold the balance of power. The independence party PA didn't get any.
> 
> Twice as many former PSOE voters defected to the left than to the right.
> 
> ...


Hahaha.
I was waiting for your post Alcalaina!

I have no idea what will happen. I certainly hope the PSOE and IU will form a coalition though, if only because I think they have more common ground on which to build agreements than other parties, and will therefore be better able to serve their voters.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

More here: Andalusia election gives Rajoy a reality check | Iberosphere | Spain News and Portugal News - Information and Analysis


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

An absolute disaster for Andalucia...12 Communists will hold the balance of power...still...that's democracy! And they say People get what they vote for...funny old world :confused2:


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, the predicted landslide victory for the right-wing PP didn't happen. They needed 55 seats for an absolute majority in the Junta de Andalucía Parliament and only managed 50. The Socialists (PSOE), who had been in power since the Junta first came into being 30 years ago, got 47, and the IU-V (United Left + Green Party) doubled their vote from 6 to 12 seats and now hold the balance of power. The independence party PA didn't get any.
> 
> Twice as many former PSOE voters defected to the left than to the right.
> 
> ...


Good news.
It was always going to be a struggle for the PP to gain control of Andalucia, but it appeared that they would. 

I'm hoping that the overall vote towards the left was the result of people realising that the PP's vague pre-election promises were not going to be realised and that the measures they now propose will be typical PP - in simple terms protect the rich at the expense of the poor.

But I think this was also down to the PP and the media in general underestimating the traditional preference for the left and distrust of the PP among voters in Andalucia.
And I certainly hope that the PSOE and the IU-V form a coalition.
But there again, odd things can happen and peoples' protest votes can be misdirected when the subject of who gains control is held by a third party or group. Look at the last UK general election....


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

As I've always said, voting should be made compulsory or, if not the % of non-voters should be added to the largest overall parties vote giving them more seats.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

Without being overly cynical, does it actually make much difference? There is so much sleaze and corruption, from the top all the way down, that people are becoming (more) apathetic towards the politicians and their promises around here. The latest scandals (cocaine-driven madness with Head of Employment and his chauffeur) do nothing to inspire confidence in voters. 

Most people I`ve spoken too are sick to the back teeth of unsupportable promises, white elephant projects and the jobs for the boys mentality that goes hand in hand with politics in Andalucia.

I think a grr is required.

Grr


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here where I live the PP and PSOE have formed an alliance to keep the crazy Nationalists out of office and it appears to be working.

It would appear that Andalucia is somewhat like the Socialist Republic of South Yorkshire, all pits, whippets, and pork pies, how ghastly


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

As a Yorkshireman all I can say is "What's wrong wi that?" ...however, there are serious problems here in Adaluz which are not going to be addressed by these results! May fate look kindly upon us


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Here you can see detailed results for individual towns: Resultados Electorales en Andalucía: Elecciones Autonómicas 2012 en EL PAÍS


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yossa said:


> Without being overly cynical, does it actually make much difference? There is so much sleaze and corruption, from the top all the way down, that people are becoming (more) apathetic towards the politicians and their promises around here. The latest scandals (cocaine-driven madness with Head of Employment and his chauffeur) do nothing to inspire confidence in voters.
> 
> Most people I`ve spoken too are sick to the back teeth of unsupportable promises, white elephant projects and the jobs for the boys mentality that goes hand in hand with politics in Andalucia.
> 
> ...


I think that´s a bit unfair. 

Thirty years ago when the Junta came into being Andalucia was one of the most deprived areas of Europe, as a result of centuries of under-investment. The rest of Spain regarded it as land of illiterate yokels riding round on donkeys (some people still do). 

Those politicians managed to produce a health service that's one of the best in Spain. They have also tackled problems like illiteracy, malnutrition, domestic violence and rural isolation (especially of women). 

They've worked hard to improve the standard of education in state schools and although there is a long way to go it is a whole lot better than in the days when most kids stopped going to school at the age of 12 to go and work in the fields.

They've bought information technology within everyone's reach and made Andalucia one of Europe´s leading regions for the production of renewable energy.

There will always be some bad apples but I think they've done a bloody good job considering where they started from.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Here you can see detailed results for individual towns: Resultados Electorales en Andalucía: Elecciones Autonómicas 2012 en EL PAÍS


Our town...
PSOE-A	168	44.8 %
PP	106	28.26 %
IULV-CA	92	24.53 %

However, Granada region as a whole follows pretty much the overall pattern for Andalucía.

PP	6	198252	43.52 %
PSOE-A	6	179480	39.39 %
IULV-CA	1	45372	9.96 %


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am very happy that PP didn't win which I feared would happen as there has been a lot of publicity about the PSOE 'pensions fraud' sleaze lately. In Malaga as a whole PP were just ahead....there has been a lot of fall-out from Estepona's PSOE -generated bankruptcy.

I am not however happy that they will have to rely on a ragbag of assorted Communists -some of them unashamed Stalinists - Greens, Trotskyites etc. to hold power. It is a constant source of amazement to me that any loose group which includes social democrats and communists could ever be described as 'united'.

I suspect that there will be little change as central government will have to exercise some power over regional governments if it is to meet its deficit targets.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yossa said:


> Without being overly cynical, does it actually make much difference? There is so much sleaze and corruption, from the top all the way down, that people are becoming (more) apathetic towards the politicians and their promises around here. The latest scandals (cocaine-driven madness with Head of Employment and his chauffeur) do nothing to inspire confidence in voters.
> 
> Most people I`ve spoken too are sick to the back teeth of unsupportable promises, white elephant projects and the jobs for the boys mentality that goes hand in hand with politics in Andalucia.
> 
> ...



I think you are right. There is much antipathy towards PSOE in this neck of the woods, chiefly due to the incompetence of the previous PSOE administration in Estepona. The antagonism amongst 'ordinary' voters is so acute that I decided not to help my Party by doing a 'mesa' yesterday. People know me chiefly as an ADANA person and frankly, I feel I can make more of a real difference with that organisation and it may not help to be publicly identified with any Party, especially one so discredited here.

It's quite understandable that people should be disenchanted with politicians here and in the UK, what with various scandals affecting both main Parties here and Dave's dinner party guest list -only £250k to sit at table with Dave and Sam - in the UK.

It's also understandable that people are turning to extremes, here to the communist-led hard left and elsewhere in Europe to the far right. Understandable but worrying as the heirs of Stalin and Hitler should never again be allowed the tiniest foothold on real power.

The democratic left all over Europe must get its act together and speak out against the neo-liberal/neo-conservative dogma that still motivates most of the governing Parties of Europe whether left or right....apart that is from Germany, where social market 'Ordo -economic' philosophy is still firmly entrenched.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

country boy said:


> As a Yorkshireman all I can say is "What's wrong wi that?" ...however, there are serious problems here in Adaluz which are not going to be addressed by these results! May fate look kindly upon us


Me too! I also hail from the broad acres, last of the summer wine country, the Holme Valley.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Me too! I also hail from the broad acres, last of the summer wine country, the Holme Valley.


Ripon..latterly Filey before moving to Dorset.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

country boy said:


> Ripon..latterly Filey before moving to Dorset.


That's the posh part, and there was me thinking you were from Barnsley


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> That's the posh part, and there was me thinking you were from Barnsley


Well, I come from Dorset and most definitely not the posh part, wherever that is...

I've just been chatting to a local PSOE stalwart who pointed out quite correctly that PSOE will proceed with its programme regardless and not allow the IU tail to wag the dog.

I have worked with IU Concejales and as individuals they are extremely affable but like most on the far left live on another planet where every kind of redistributive scheme is possible....


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I come from Dorset and most definitely not the posh part, wherever that is...
> 
> I've just been chatting to a local PSOE stalwart who pointed out quite correctly that PSOE will proceed with its programme regardless and not allow the IU tail to wag the dog.
> 
> I have worked with IU Concejales and as individuals they are extremely affable but like most on the far left live on another planet where every kind of redistributive scheme is possible....


Dorset is not within the Ridings of "The broad acres"

I have found, much to my surprise, that those of the P.S.O.E. persuasions are extremely nice people. It is La Agrupación Herreña Independiente, that live on the far side of the moon.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Dorset is not within the Ridings of "The broad acres"
> 
> I have found, much to my surprise, that those of the P.S.O.E. persuasions are extremely nice people. It is La Agrupación Herreña Independiente, that live on the far side of the moon.




The Estepona PSOE people are just lovely...so welcoming to a well-meaning but not very useful guiri...although I am of more use in the elections where we immigrants can vote. The secretary.admin. woman in our small local consultorio medico is a PSOE member and is very helpful if I need an appointment at a particular time or when I lost my targeta..

The former PSOE Mayor is an absolute total sweetheart. He has a heart as big as Spain. Sadly he hasn't much grasp of how finance works...

It irks me to have to admit that most -though not all - of the PP criticisms of his rule are justified.


----------

